# Uber insurance covarage



## kassyrosec (Oct 11, 2019)

I am new here and I looked everywhere and I can't find the information I am looking for. 

Does anyone know if the uber policy with progressive have underinsure and motorist coverage? where can I get that info?

thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ubers insurance is useless... Get a good personal policy with ride share coverage. I actually recommend progressive they had the best price I could find... But I wouldn't depend on UBER To cover anything but the rider.... Cuz they could care less about us.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber provided insurance is for 3rd party liability. It does not cover you the driver. It only covers damage to your vehicle in limited circumstances and ONLY if you have comp/collision existing on your personal auto insurance policy.


----------



## kassyrosec (Oct 11, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Uber provided insurance is for 3rd party liability. It does not cover you the driver. It only covers damage to your vehicle in limited circumstances and ONLY if you have comp/collision existing on your personal auto insurance policy.


I was reading about that and if you had a rider during an accident they cover you as the drive but if for example you got into a wreck and the driver at fault has no coverage. does uber has underinsure and motorist coverage to cover the driver? does anyone know?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

kassyrosec said:


> I was reading about that and if you had a rider during an accident they cover you as the drive but if for example you got into a wreck and the driver at fault has no coverage. does uber has underinsure and motorist coverage to cover the driver? does anyone know?


In the event of an accident caused by another driver and that driver does not have insurance or does not have enough insurance, Ube provided insurance will cover you the driver under it's uninsured/underinsured coverage up to the policy max as applied to each person in your vehicle (you the driver and any passengers on a ride under you) in what is commonly called periods 2 and 3.


----------



## kassyrosec (Oct 11, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> In the event of an accident caused by another driver and that driver does not have insurance or does not have enough insurance, Ube provided insurance will cover you the driver under it's uninsured/underinsured coverage up to the policy max as applied to each person in your vehicle (you the driver and any passengers on a ride under you) in what is commonly called periods 2 and 3.


thank you. do you know where I can get that information? will progressive provide it to me as a driver?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Big John that depends on the state in New York is a no fault state so pip will cover you as the driver


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Big John that depends on the state in New York is a no fault state so pip will cover you as the driver


Do we really need to include a full 3 paragraphs of disclaimers on each post we make?



kassyrosec said:


> thank you. do you know where I can get that information? will progressive provide it to me as a driver?


Took me one try and 10 seconds to find it by aGoogling:



https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

l


kassyrosec said:


> I am new here and I looked everywhere and I can't find the information I am looking for.
> 
> Does anyone know if the uber policy with progressive have underinsure and motorist coverage? where can I get that info?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help.


Her is the answer. You will never get a answer from Uber. You 1st have to have comp/collision/liability so your insurance is paying everything. If you dont have the right coverage they wont pay. The coverage they have is to only protect themselves should the passenger get hurt and sued Uber because thats where this big money is. They are watching out for themselves. Try to find 1 person that had Uber pay and you wont find anyone. Good luck


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Perhaps this has been discussed on here before but I haven't found it. I believe that there are large numbers of Uber drivers everywhere who do not have commercial insurance policies, due to the cost. (Often more expensive. ) I have talked to several in my area Charlottesville Virginia that do not carry it. The subject has come up with some of my riders who told me that they had been in an accident in an Uber, and were told not to mention that they were Uber passengers. So am I mistaken, or is this really common?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes very common not having commercial insurance. Some states have rideshare insurance riders . But not all. NY just got rideshare.insurance but only one company Allstate. You are also covered by Uber once you accept a ride. When no rider Uber covers you just less coverage.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kassyrosec said:


> I am new here and I looked everywhere and I can't find the information I am looking for.
> 
> Does anyone know if the uber policy with progressive have underinsure and motorist coverage? where can I get that info?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help.


Uber provides exactly the insurance coverage that you carry on your personal policy, e.g. if you have full coverage the progressive provides that coverage, if you only have basic coverage then that's what Uber policy matches.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Yes very common not having commercial insurance. Some states have rideshare insurance riders . But not all. NY just got rideshare.insurance but only one company Allstate. You are also covered by Uber once you accept a ride. When no rider Uber covers you just less coverage.


Yes, I researched this before I started working. I'm with geico, so they took the car I use for uber off my regular policy, and put it on a commercial policy. The problem for drivers who don't have rideshare/commercial coverage is that most regular policies would NOT cover an accident if you were operating your vehicle as an uber, definitely not once you actually picked up a rider. And (I'm ex-LEO) the presence of rideshare passengers would be noted in the accident report, which incidentally is why it's very common to see uber's with no sticker in the window. So I think this is a much bigger problem than most people realize, both for drivers and passengers, who would not be covered either.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Yes, I researched this before I started working. I'm with geico, so they took the car I use for uber off my regular policy, and put it on a commercial policy. The problem for drivers who don't have rideshare/commercial coverage is that most regular policies would NOT cover an accident if you were operating your vehicle as an uber, definitely not once you actually picked up a rider. And (I'm ex-LEO) the presence of rideshare passengers would be noted in the accident report, which incidentally is why it's very common to see uber's with no sticker in the window. So I think this is a much bigger problem than most people realize, both for drivers and passengers, who would not be covered either.


Not true.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

No true Uber does cover the passenger. And driver. When a driver accept s a rider and when on a ride. When looking for a ride Uber covers you just not as much as when on a ride. Just look up on Uber insurance. Or look up here this has been talked about here. For ever.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Not true.


Which part?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber provides exactly the insurance coverage that you carry on your personal policy, e.g. if you have full coverage the progressive provides that coverage, if you only have basic coverage then that's what Uber policy matches.


Yeah right.... Get back to us when you actually have to try to use that great Uber coverage...

It's sad that Uber has people thinking they are covered when in fact your hanging by a thread with Ubers so called coverage...


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I think the problem is most people on here don't understand insurance and tell you a lot of false information.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> No true Uber does cover the passenger. And driver. When a driver accept s a rider and when on a ride. When looking for a ride Uber covers you just not as much as when on a ride. Just look up on Uber insurance. Or look up here this has been talked about here. For ever.


 I think there is widespread misinterpretation of how the Uber insurance works. 1st of all it only comes into effect after you have filed the claim with your primary insurance. It follows therefore that if you do not have ride sharing insurance and you file an Uber-related claim, your primary insurance is not going to cover you. I bet there are thousands of Uber drivers who have been burned by this, I would love to hear from some of them.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't know where you got your info from . After saying that maybe in some states but I know it's not that way in NY. I've check with the NY insurance board.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Yeah right.... Get back to us when you actually have to try to use that great Uber coverage...
> 
> It's sad that Uber has people thinking they are covered when in fact your hanging by a thread with Ubers so called coverage...


I have used it and it's one of the few things that works that Uber has.


----------

